# roof rafter rot fix



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

snosurfa7 said:


> Fixing up my camp shack, question about the roof.
> 
> As you can see in the pictures, I have about 3 rafters with some rot and a couple of pieces of the roofing wood itself with some rot.
> 
> ...


No bigger than that is I would cut some decking to go on the underside and sister rafters beside the bad ones, I would cut the tail of the new rafter to sit on top of the ceiling joist there at the top plate. I would scab the rafter next to the new one to hold up the decking the sister on the other side so the tail could sit on the ceiling joist. That looks like oak rafters and decking so it may be kinda hard to nail.

Just had another thought, if the roofing nails go through the bottom of the decking, be sure to bend them over or cut them off before putting the new decking up under there or you will have new leaks from the nails being pushed up into the roofing.

I bet that place is cold and the walls sweat in the winter.


----------



## snosurfa7 (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I'll give that a try. 

Have not stayed there in the winter yet, just 3 seasons - cinder block is actually quite comfortable in the summer, cooler than a stick built shack.  Need to line the chimney and put a wood stove in there (which it used to have at one time) but I want to get the roof around the chimney up to par before I do this...

thanks!


----------

